# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Устала от себя

## Kales

Всем здравствуйте.*
Всю жизнь у меня есть склонность к каким-то теориям, идеям, как объяснял раньше мой психотерапевт, что мне для жизни нужна четкая структура, если она как-то нарушается, то прям все начинает в сознании рушиться. Проблемы с собой у меня были всегда, я всегда была собой недовольна, внутренняя шкала самооценки была весьма жесткой, ну а как же, я ведь выросла на нашей классической литературе: если герой не страдает, то он говнюк, а если еще успешный, замечательный человек, не переживает из-за высоких материй, то вообще он урод какой-то. В общем, страдаешь - значит духовно развитая личность, несешь в себе родовую вину и тому подобное - прекрасно, а вот радоваться жизни как-то не принято, не в нашей традиции. Запретила б литературу.*
Давно уже все перестало складываться в жизни, все вниз и вниз, и я подумала, что вот когда я дойду до самого дна, вот тогда-то мне ничего и не останется, как бороться и подниматься с этого дна. И в моменты, когда можно было по сути и отвоевывать свое, отстаивать себя, я целенаправленно "топила" себя. Ну вот теперь я знаю, что я на том самом дне. Только идея не работает, ибо выбираться некуда, не умею я жить и бороться и никогда не умела, нет у меня этого навыка, поэтому все и обходят, как будто у меня при рождении еще батарейка полузаряженная была, вот нет жизненной энергии и все тут, так, всплески на пару часов и снова овощ. Друзей нет, одна подруга, но родственными наши души не назову, с любимым человеком жесткое с огромными потерями расставание, работаю хрен знает где, хрен знает кем, реализации ноль. В общем, в свои 35 ничего нет, живу с мамой, все мечты накрылись, а самое главное, я поняла, что я всегда была нежизнеспособна, так, крутилась, то грибы ела, то по церквям ходила в поисках хоть какой-то зацепки, теперь наивность по поводу этих якорей ушла, остались одиночество и я, которую никогда не любила. Я бы очень хотела родиться другим человеком, ну или вообще не рождаться. В общем, здравствуй, дно, окончательно показавшее мне, кто я есть. Жизнь дожить можно, но слишком она уже и так похожа на жизнь моего отца: пьет, живет вдали ото всех в селе, недавно сошелся с какой-то алкоголицей..так себе сценарий, не хочу его абсолютно.
Выбрала место. Но есть одно "но" (помимо страхов, но здесь как повезет, у меня часто в последнее время появляется состояние деперсонификации, и в стрессовой ситуации, связанной с полным одиночеством и внутренней пустотой, вполне может проявиться, и тогда никаких страхов, препятствующих событию, не будет): переживаю за маму, она будет очень, слишком сильно переживать. Но и жить так тоже нельзя. Пока подготавливаюсь, до нового года хочу разделаться уже со всем этим безумием в голове.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

У вас есть как минимум одна железобетонная причина ПОКА этого не делать - живая мать.

----------


## Kales

Я постоянно об этом думаю. Иногда мне кажется, что таким образом мой мозг играет со мной: ищет причины не делать этого, самосохранение. Это как во время бега, если кто бегал, тот поймет. Когда долго бежишь, на износ уже, то в какой-то момент мозг подает сигналы, что вот здесь болит, а вот здесь ноет странно, еще вопросы дурацкие начинаются про себя "а зачем бежать? Ну зачем так быстро, давай хоть помедленнее, ну подумаешь, скорость немного упадет, ерунда же..", такие диалоги внутри себя ведешь, столько приходится споров выдерживать. И самое интересное, что сколько раз ни останавливалась или замедлялась, столько раз понимала, что это не было необходимостью.С одной стороны, да. Но с другой, она не знает меня, у нее есть образ дочери, я его всю жизнь как-то поддерживаю, с детства эта модель, но по сути меня нет. Меня знал по-настоящему только один человек, которому я сейчас не нужна, для всех остальных есть маски. Ощущение, что меня и так нет. Только для себя.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Даже странно. Вероятно, изначально идеализация реальности у Вас присутствовала, но затем куда-то растворилась, что и вызвало внутреннмй когнитивный диссонанс между Я и не я. Т.е., в принципе, если бы окружающая реальность была бы к Вам более благоприятными условиями, то возможно для Вас все было бы хорошо. Не исчите двойное дно или сарказм - его нет. У Вас обычная фрустрация на фоне несоответствия достижений (и притязаний) к окружающей действительности, насколько коротко можно оценить ситуацию. Сейчас очень мало опытных и вдумчивых психологов, возможно групповые занятия могли бы Вам в чем то помочь. Боюсь тет-а-тет не даст должного эффекта, так как Вы будете психолога ставить выше (или ниже, от ситуайции) себя.

----------


## tempo

Хорошая аналогия, с быстрым бегом.
Может, имеет смысл, сконцентрировавшись на совершенстве процесса, дождаться второго дыхания?
Я именно так и бегу уже 10 лет.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Бег Ваш , мой друг tempo, .все обольше похож на "от" а не "к". Хотя, вероятно, на физику процесса это мало влияет. А вот, удовольствие от этих с виду одинаковых действий, можно ощутить разное.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Павел - при всем уважении - с такими глубокими мыслями не тянете Вы на печеночную прекому/кому. Ну вообще никак.
-----

Я тут один любопытный момент уловил: стоит в каком-либо топике одновременно появиться мне, tempo и Ocean_ovna, как этот топик сразу начинает отклоняться от сути первоначального поста, при этом набирает популярность и далее развивается совершенно в другом ключе.
Забавно, да?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Павел - при всем уважении - с такими глубокими мыслями не тянете Вы на печеночную прекому/кому. Ну вообще никак.
> -----
> 
> Я тут один любопытный момент уловил: стоит в каком-либо топике одновременно появиться мне, tempo и Ocean_ovna, как этот топик сразу начинает отклоняться от сути первоначального поста, при этом набирает популярность и далее развивается совершенно в другом ключе.
> Забавно, да?


 Мне Ваше признание-непризнание.... Если бы Вы статьи профильные читали, то узнали бы оттуда что в 4% случаев развивается персистирующая ПЭ, при крторой у пациентов нарушается зрение, движения, координация, но почему то почти не страдают когнитивные функции. Но, так как Вы еще этого не читали （о чем честно признались, я Вам прощаю "дремучесть"
" в этом вопросе . Что касается написания топиков, то я прошу привести "пруфы" где я бы отклонился от заданной автором темы отвечая на его сообщение, а их нитак и много". Последующие провокации доморощенных философов таковыми не считаю. Это я к тому, что не нужно перекладывать с больной ПЭ головы на другие". "два мушкетера" тоже известное произведение кинематографа

----------


## miui

:Smile:

----------


## tempo

Гутен морген, Ocean_ovna  :Smile: 
А приведите-ка несколько примеров целей, "к" которым стоит, или хотя бы, общеприемлемо, бежать.
Можно с разбивкой на эти две категории, или на больше, и в % смеси.

Dr., мы отклоняемся от темы, опиписывая, тем не менее,  вокруг неё сильно вытянутые орбиты, кои как бы говорят: вот она где, ссуть - в одном из фокусов эллипса сего )

----------


## Kales

> Даже странно. Вероятно, изначально идеализация реальности у Вас присутствовала, но затем куда-то растворилась, что и вызвало внутреннмй когнитивный диссонанс между Я и не я. Т.е., в принципе, если бы окружающая реальность была бы к Вам более благоприятными условиями, то возможно для Вас все было бы хорошо. Не исчите двойное дно или сарказм - его нет. У Вас обычная фрустрация на фоне несоответствия достижений (и притязаний) к окружающей действительности, насколько коротко можно оценить ситуацию. Сейчас очень мало опытных и вдумчивых психологов, возможно групповые занятия могли бы Вам в чем то помочь. Боюсь тет-а-тет не даст должного эффекта, так как Вы будете психолога ставить выше (или ниже, от ситуайции) себя.


 Ну скорее бегство от реальности, а не идеализация. Для мало кого, выросших в девяностые, реальность была благоприятна и кто-то ее идеализировал. Моя семья беженцами приехала в Россию, было сложно, но в селе всем было сложно, вот в тот момент я ушла в книги, в другую реальность, с войнами и героизмом и всей прочей ерундой, вернулась не скоро. Но вот братья мои никуда ни от каких реальностей не уклонялись, боролись, добивались, у них все ок сейчас. Изначально у меня не заложены базовые вещи, все эти чувства безопасности и т.д. (я дверь по три раза перед сном проверяю, закрыта ли, знаю, что все нормально, но внутри сидит и все тут). В принципе мало кто из того моего сельского класса нормальным с общепринятой точки зрения стал, большая часть исчезла: кто реально закончил уже путь, кто спился, кто занаркоманился и все подобное, я считаюсь этаким исключением даже. 
На групповую терапию ходила, на тот момент мне все это помогло, я стала реально счастливее, но это был временный эффект. Не знаю точно, но я все больше склоняюсь к мысли, что все намного проще: есть люди, способные жить и выживать, есть те, кто не тянет. Нельзя всю жизнь от нее уклоняться в придуманные миры, во всяком случае я сейчас уже, узнав многое о себе и других, не могу. Единственное, что все эти разговоры и размышления немного отодвигают от меня проблемы, мои мысли (причем не самые гениальные, а простые и по кругу) уже достали меня, бесконечный внутренний диалог ни о чем, невозможно ничем заняться. Ктр-то идет на курсы английского языка, я же не могу сосредоточиться ни на чем подобном, ведь есть же куча мыслей, которая не отстает просто.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Человек всегда бежит к чему-то и от чего-то, такова жизнь. Если нет равновесия, то всегда падает ) Вот когда упадёт, тогда уже совсем плохо.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> *Устала от себя*


 От себя можно устать только в том случае, когда вы себя не любите, а не любите потому что... и тут куча причин: вы не достигли ожидаемых целей, одиночество, неудовлетворённость от собственных действий, и вложенных усилий. Да человек по сути заложник своих желаний и иллюзий, если не имеет физических страданий, нарисует себе их из желаний, чем сильнее желание, тем сильнее и страдания связанные с ним )

----------


## Wasted

Похоже, у нас с вами похожий диагноз. Тоже вихри мыслей постоянные, сомнения, терзания, раздумия, прокрастинация, когда другие просто берут и делают.

----------


## Kales

> Хорошая аналогия, с быстрым бегом.
> Может, имеет смысл, сконцентрировавшись на совершенстве процесса, дождаться второго дыхания?
> Я именно так и бегу уже 10 лет.


 Идея замечательная, отличная, я за. Откуда Вы ресурсы берете? Для меня это основной вопрос. Марафонцы на последних километрах начинают "есть себя", после месяц минимум еще восстанавливаются. По моим ощущениям я бегу уже ультрамарафон, ступни в мозолях, в коленях артрит, а мимо меня проносятся улыбающиеся конкуренты с батончиками и водой в руках, а я вроде и пунктов  питания не видела.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Давно уже все перестало складываться в жизни, все вниз и вниз, и я подумала, что вот когда я дойду до самого дна, вот тогда-то мне ничего и не останется, как бороться и подниматься с этого дна. И в моменты, когда можно было по сути и отвоевывать свое, отстаивать себя, я целенаправленно "топила" себя. Ну вот теперь я знаю, что я на том самом дне. Только идея не работает...


 Работает, только надо подождать. Люди могут поддерживать тебя, или не поддерживать, но никто их них не проживет это состояние за тебя. Дойти до самого дна, - значит понять, что никто тебя в этом мире не спасет. Совсем никто. Ни родители, ни психолог, ни вселенская любовь, ни плеяда русских классиков. А потом просто выдержать все это, пережить. "Победа достается тому, кто вытерпит на полчаса дольше, чем его противник". Если нет сил на борьбу и попытки что-то отвоевать у жизни, то надо просто подождать, вытерпеть. Как известно, самые темные часы перед рассветом, и если речь идет о психогенной депрессии, то "рассвет" наступит точно, это уже проверено не раз.

----------


## Kales

Спасибо за поддержку. Это всегда важно. Иногда с этими диагнозами люди перебарщивают, получается что-то типа " аа, меня седня послали, плюнули в лицо и дали затрещину, ааа" - "ну не переживай, это в тебе говорит состояние обесцененности, оно пройдет, все нормально. А фильм во сколько?". Очень часто слышу про депрессию примерно в этом ключе, ну тип а чего, ну депрессия)) Вам удалось избежать (кстати, как раз обесценивания состояния), это бывает нечасто.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Вам удалось избежать (кстати, как раз обесценивания состояния), это бывает нечасто.


 Нет, я не обесценивала свои состояния.  Это многие люди и ситуации обесценивались в моих глазах. А так как иногда этот процесс происходил довольно болезненно, то можно сказать, что я это прожила и пережила.

----------


## miui

" на свет буду бежать я, рассвет не избежать мне"  :Smile:  Феникс, а твой рассвет уже настал или все еще " самые темные часы" ?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> а твой рассвет уже настал или все еще " самые темные часы" ?


 Еще не совсем настал, но уже определенно светает) Главное, чтобы кровавая заря не занялась)

----------


## Kales

> Еще не совсем настал, но уже определенно светает) Главное, чтобы кровавая заря не занялась)


 Ага, и отряд не заметил потери бойца)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Ага, и отряд не заметил потери бойца)


 Не думаю, что бойца это беспокоит) тем более, что главный принцип разведчика - оставаться незамеченным)

----------


## miui

две сестры - Феникс и хозяйка темы :Smile:

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> две сестры - Феникс и хозяйка темы


 Выходит, что новости две, - плохая и очень плохая: оказывается, я не единственный ребенок в семье и я вампир. 
Интересно, сколько лет ты с одной и той же программой гастролируешь на подобных сайтах? Набери, когда юбилейный концерт соберешься анонсировать, я приду поздравить)

----------


## miui

> с одной и той же программой )


  да, именно ОДНОЙ И ТОЙ ЖЕ, а не как некоторые неусидчивые бл.....ги, которые по три раза замуж бегают и потом всю жизнь оглядываются :Smile:

----------


## miui

вопрос к хозяйке темы - а ты разговаривала с отцом, почему он выбрал жизнь вдали от всех и алкоголь, что это ему дает и от чего освобождает????  :Smile:

----------


## Kales

> вопрос к хозяйке темы - а ты разговаривала с отцом, почему он выбрал жизнь вдали от всех и алкоголь, что это ему дает и от чего освобождает????


 Мы с ним почти не общаемся, на семейных вечеринах иногда пересекаемся, видно, чтт ему некомфортно очень. Мне, впрочем, тоже)

----------


## Kales

> *Kales*, а вы чем-нибудь увлекаетесь? Или просто есть что-нибудь интересующее? Именно на настоящий момент.


 Нет, я сейчас ничем не увлекаюсь. Или ничто не увлекает. Просто проживаю день за днем, борюсь с собой и со своими никчемными надеждами, которые все равно никуда не приведут.

----------


## Kales

> Вот это очень чувствуется в ваших словах, какая-то пустота, словно есть только дом, мать, работа. Вы написали что выросли на литературе, сейчас любите читать?) Я вот люблю, но тяжело бывает себя заставить)


 К сожалению, так и есть. Сейчас не получается сосредоточиться на чтении,  вся концентрация на себя, очень надоело и не нравится, но ничего не могу поделать, я как в маленькой коробке собственного суженного мирка и не могу выбраться. 
Заставляйте себя делать то, что нравится, звучит странно, но бывает и так) это очень помогает жить)

----------


## Kales

> Значит вся суть в том, чтобы выбраться из коробки... Или сделать так чтобы коробки не было?)
> Я думаю основные шаги это как раз любимые занятия, то что может дать радость. Хотя бы какие-нибудь маленькие отвлекающие вещи. Когда ничего нет, то ничего быть и не может.


 У меня небольшие аутистические расстройства, я не аутист, нет, ну и интеллект сохранный, но это характерное сужение мира - это сложная штука очень..
"Отвлекающие вещи", то есть отвлекающие, я так понимаю, от главного. От чего бежите Вы?)

----------


## miui

> Мы с ним почти не общаемся, на семейных вечеринах иногда пересекаемся, видно, чтт ему некомфортно очень. Мне, впрочем, тоже)


  А я бы на твоем месте поинтересовался  :Smile:

----------


## Kales

> А я бы на твоем месте поинтересовался


 Можно опрос среди алкоголиков провести небольшой, вот и будет ответ, вряд ли мой отец скажет что-то суперновое) 
Мы с ним не общаемся, так что не особо мне интересен его сегодняшний мир. Если уж и задала б вопрос, то на кой он завел детей, меня в частности. Да и то это было давно и смысла что-то выяснять не вижу.

----------


## Kales

> Я не считаю что отвлекаться это бежать, если осознаёшь проблему, если понимаешь что к ней привело и что с этим намерен делать дальше.


 Первые два пункта я для себя понимаю, а вот как решать проблему..у меня нет ответа, нет решения. Я не раз уходила в небольшие радости, приятные эмоции, но всегда возвращалась в свои состояния и с каждый разом они все хуже, с каждым разом потерь все больше.
Что Вы намерены делать дальше, как справляться? Поделитесь, если не жалко) другой взгляд - то, чего мне всегда не хватает)

----------


## miui

> Можно опрос среди алкоголиков провести небольшой, вот и будет ответ, вряд ли мой отец скажет что-то суперновое) 
> Мы с ним не общаемся, так что не особо мне интересен его сегодняшний мир. Если уж и задала б вопрос, то на кой он завел детей, меня в частности. Да и то это было давно и смысла что-то выяснять не вижу.


  алкоголики алкоголикам рознь) С таким же успехом и тебя можно назвать лентяйкой, которая не хочет слишком активно шевелить задницей. :Smile:

----------


## trypo

"отвлекающие вещи" не спасают от одиночества.
и люди мрут , вешаются , прыгают в никуда лишь оттого ,что рядом никого нет.
естественно , есть и сильные личности , что реализуют себя несмотря ни на что -
таким одиночество не указ.
они мрут по другим причинам - когда становятся не нужны обществу , 
ради которого руками разрывали облака.
но сюда такие , конечно же , не заходят - они просто мрут , как люди дела.

можно , конечно , жить в никуда , зажав тоску и обреченность обеими руками.
но не хочется , откровенно говоря.
или же не сдаваться и жить по людски - открывая свое сердце другим.
просто , когда внутри кроме пустоты ничего и нет , смысл барахтаться отыскать непросто.
и вывеска с надписью "суицид" встречается через дом.

----------


## Wasted

Реально причина су в одиночестве и ненужности? Ну не знаю, ко мне это неприменимо, я по другой причине хочу, а вообще мы рождаемся поодиночке и умираем так же, я это понял уже давно.

----------


## КсенияБо

> Реально причина су в одиночестве и ненужности? Ну не знаю, ко мне это неприменимо, я по другой причине хочу, а вообще мы рождаемся поодиночке и умираем так же, я это понял уже давно.


 По-какой причине, если не секрет?

----------


## Kales

> Реально причина су в одиночестве и ненужности? Ну не знаю, ко мне это неприменимо, я по другой причине хочу, а вообще мы рождаемся поодиночке и умираем так же, я это понял уже давно.


 Рождаемся и умираем поодиночке, но вот жили люди всегда и сейчас в том числе в коллективе, человек - существо социальное или животное парное, так что одиночество нашей природе совсем неестественно.

----------


## Wasted

Надоело тянуть эту каждодневную лямку, устал и разочаровался, не вижу смысла в этой земной суете, как-то так...

----------


## Wasted

> Рождаемся и умираем поодиночке, но вот жили люди всегда и сейчас в том числе в коллективе, человек - существо социальное или животное парное, так что одиночество нашей природе совсем неестественно.


 
Окей, но какое может быть одиночество, пока не ушел в глухой лес без телефона? Даже общаясь сугубо на этом форуме, уже невозможно ощущать себя одиноким.

----------


## Wasted

Chill, да, самоанализ очень эффективная вещь, тоже сейчас пытаюсь, плоды есть.

----------


## Wasted

> А если бы всё таки суеты не было? Полный покой, комфорт, условия?


 Это ж тоже всё суета сует))

----------


## Wasted

В полном комфорте тоже надо чем-то заниматься. Просыпаться по утрам, планировать день и проживать его минута за минутой. Экзистенциальная тоска ведь никуда не уйдет. Ну сколько можно тешить себя наслаждениями? К тому же полный комфорт развращает. Я бы точно начал бухать или торчать на чем-то.

----------


## Иннокентий Ж

Тоже, какое-то странное состояние. Вроде и есть люди, которые и помогают. Но желания вообще нет, ничего делать, вообще. Хочется лежать и все. Нет желания двигаться. Не хочу бороться, двигаться, на автомате делаю и улыбаюсь и с виду ни кто никогда не подумает. С виду я делаю вид, что я бойкая и сильная, ну так, чтоб не лез ни кто. А так, задумываешься. Нужно постоянно бороться, отвоевывать свое место и ТД. А мне не хочется. Умирать боюсь, это естественный страх. Но больше нет желания рождаться. Не понимаю зачем люди вообще рождают себе подобн Наверное, для чего-то это нужно. Отца в глубине души ненавижу и обижена, хотя, просто у самой характер тоже слабый и ненавижу слабых. Не где жить, у мамы ипотека, скоро надо съезжать и хз куда, дохера кредитов и дальше беспробудная жопа. Работа самая обычная с мин зп. Есть мч, хотя, он постоянно мозг взрывает с завидной периодичностью, что не испытывает ко мне чего-то такого, но при этом продолжает помогать, как может ( и это жутко бесит, хз чего ему надо, не любишь, возьми и поставь точку, но нет и я дура, чего-то жду). Молодая девка, вроде здоровая, вроде и не уродина. Но мозг куда-то не туда направлен. Бомж и нет желания двигаться. Хочется взять рюкзак и себаста, куда глаза глядят, мысли об этом с детства ( хотя, понимаю это пытаюсь убежать от проблем). И всегда наблюдала сколько. Мама сильная, всегда крутилась, выкручивались, отца алкоголика тащила. А я смотрю на это все и понимаю, что это жизнь большинства. Либо ты крутишься и постоянно бьешься, либо пизда. А я не хочу бороться, не хочу отвоевывать. Не хочу рождаться. Не нравится этот мир и что видишь. Да и сама себе тоже не нравлюсь. Стараюсь отдыхать и отвлекаться, как могу, но помогает на время. И понимаешь, если бы приняла решение серьезно - сделала бы уже это, но ненавижу себя за свой страх. Взять и сделать.

----------


## Kales

> Со временем я поняла какие факторы вызывают неприятные чувства. Если я начинаю чувствовать себя не комфортно, я стараюсь понять почему. В основе негативных мыслей подчас уже содержится решение проблемы.
> Вы сказали сейчас о потерях; если бы не было страха потерь и новых разочарований, было бы лучше, или бы всё таки чего-то не хватало?


 Со временем ведь понимаешь, что все потери и приобретения - результат собственной деятельности, это как бы внешнее воплощение себя "внутреннего". Поэтому в основе у меня уже не страх, а апатия, наверное. Самая главная потеря на последнем моем заходе случилась уже - потеря веры в себя, в изменение себя во что-то другое, более удобоваримое и жизнеспособное. Не вижу просто смысла дергаться. Как пример: химическая лаборатория, колба, два химических элемента ученый закидывает в нее,  получается определенная реакция. Он записывает результат. Снова берет колбу, те же вещества, и вот неожиданность - результат тот же, ученый в недоумении) можно сколько угодно продолжать - результат будет тот же. Вот у меня сейчас такое восприятие себя и жизни.

----------


## Kales

> В полном комфорте тоже надо чем-то заниматься. Просыпаться по утрам, планировать день и проживать его минута за минутой. Экзистенциальная тоска ведь никуда не уйдет. Ну сколько можно тешить себя наслаждениями? К тому же полный комфорт развращает. Я бы точно начал бухать или торчать на чем-то.


 Поддерживаю предыдущего оратора.
Были у меня периоды комфорта, на первое время да, здорово, через пару недель еще хуже: деньги (не миллионы, но для потусить каждый вечер вполне) и время есть (небольшой отрезок не работала, можно было чем-то стоящим заняться, бизнес хоть свой открыть, была возможность), и вот тут-то и начинаешь думать о жизни, о своем месте, как расходуются силы, в чем смысл и т.д. Пока есть работа, какие-то обязанности, крутишься, хоп - и день прошел. А в комфорте отговорок никаких перед собой нет.

----------


## Kales

> Неблагополучные семьи и дети, которые страдают из-за глупостей родителей, это всегда печально. Я тоже не понимаю зачем некоторые люди рождают детей.


 Базовый инстинкт размножиться, а дальше хоть трава не расти. Я задавала вопрос (зачем меня родили) бабушке и маме. Бабушка вообще не поняла вопроса, в конце моих допытываний выдала вообще, что вот это моя мать захотела, а отец  мой (ее люимый сыночек) тип вообще не особо при чем, все решает женщина. Мама сказала, что хотела вообще четверых, а так - она довольна, теперь есть я и с кем поговорить и время провести. Про меня лично, вообще, никто не думал, как жить буду и т.д. Так похоже у всех)

----------


## Wasted

Несколько нечестно спрашивать такой вопрос: ваши родители ведь не могли наперёд знать, кто у них получится)))) 
Я тоже недоволен фактом своего рождения, но родители тут не виноваты. Они не наркоманы, не алкоголики, не психические, без явных генетических аномалий, так что обоснованно рассчитывали на нормального ребенка)))

----------


## Kales

> Несколько нечестно спрашивать такой вопрос: ваши родители ведь не могли наперёд знать, кто у них получится)))) 
> Я тоже недоволен фактом своего рождения, но родители тут не виноваты. Они не наркоманы, не алкоголики, не психические, без явных генетических аномалий, так что обоснованно рассчитывали на нормального ребенка)))


 Я третий ребенок, и именно зачем им был нужен третий (и, возможно, далее) мне и было важно узнать. Логично было предположить многие вещи, как мне кажется. А так воспитывали меня старшие братья, родителям, конечно, было удобно в какой-то мере. Но если вы не занимались ребенком (ну первые два забирали все время, растить детей вообще непростое занятие), то зачем он вам..

----------


## Kales

> Хорошо что ваша мать остановилась только на вас)


 На другом форуме я бы восприняла это за оскорбление, но здесь все ок))

----------


## Kales

> Во втором сообщении вы написали о том что времена комфорта тоже были. У вас есть какие-нибудь хорошие воспоминания? Я думаю если бы вы были нежизнеспособными и слабыми как пишите, то не смогли бы уже тогда. Я в вас вижу разумного и интересного собеседника. Ваш учёный хотел бы увидеть что-то другое?)


 Конечно, есть хорошие воспоминания, было хорошее, бесспорно. Осознание многих вещей приходит со временем, как говорится, в мудрости много печали. Дурацкое стремление к саморазрушению не отпускало даже в комфорте, оно не очень сильное, я видела людей с более выраженным разрушением. Фоновое ощущение, что вот-вот это счастье закончится, оно ж всегда присутствовало.

----------


## Kales

> Прошу прощения, не имела ввиду ничего подобного.
> У меня детей нет и сама не хочу (чайлдфри), к людям, которые хотят, опыт научил относиться настороженно) А когда кто-то говорит, то хочет много детей, настороженно вдвойне)
> В начале темы вы написали что был один человек, который вас хорошо знал. Связаны какие-нибудь подобные воспоминания с ним? И во время общения с ним вам было легче?


 Если не секрет, то почему чайлдфри, как пришли к этому?
По поводу человека: да, это были хорошие времена в эмоциональном плане. Люди в моей жизни не особо задерживаются, это при том, что я нуждаюсь в длительных и глубоких отношениях, но бегут от меня, я сама провоцирую, разрываю, это вот вечное стремление все разфигачить к чертовой матери. Так и живу с собой, терплю из последних сил.

----------


## Kales

> Изначально потому что не было модели здоровой семьи. С годами я это поняла, но при этом решила что дети - большая ответственность, которая заберёт слишком много времени, сил и, возможно, здоровье с внешностью. Я не вижу смысла продолжать род для галочки, размножение ради размножения или кого-то/чего-то.


 По ощущениям субъективным, такое чувство, что у Вас есть более-менее приемлимая картинка своего будущего. Думаете о здоровье и внешности, это даже удивительно)

----------


## Kales

> Удивительно избегать физических недомоганий, боли, и следить за внешностью, чтобы нравиться себе, чувствовать комфортно?)
> В контексте дело было в детях и в том, чего они могут лишить, и то что это ответственность на многие годы. Если же говорить только про здоровье, внешность и картины будущего, я, наверное, стараюсь чтобы так было. Никто кроме самого человека не может ему помочь, например, на этом форуме никто бы не взялся за протянутую кем-либо руку даже если бы говорил что хотел. Я тоже бы не взялась.


 При определенных состояниях удивительно. Наоборот стремишься ко всему вышеперечисленному.
По поводу помощи..я на собственном опыте убедилась в бесполезности просить помощь. Я обратилась к близкому человеку, говорила, как мне херово и т.д., про су тоже сказала, в ответ услышала "нет". Так что помощь предлагать и говорить о ней легко можно многим, а как до дела..

----------


## Kales

> Как бы необычно не прозвучал вопрос, но какую помощь вы бы хотели, чтобы тот близкий вам оказал? Вам стало бы лучше если бы он просто сказал что понимает вас?


 Все, в первую очередь, и сводится к пониманию. Это сродни принятию меня кем-то другим. Я просила душевную поддержку и временные затраты, используя канцеляризмы. Не могу сказать, что меня совсем послали с "не говори ерунду", но получилось, что типо "да, сейчас тяжело, но всем тяжело, у меня вот на работе стрессы сплошные, все ресурсы направляю на самоподдержку".

----------


## Kales

> "Стрессы на работе" - вполне нормальное объяснение, кто знает что там на самом деле, он постарался вас воспринять, потратил время даже на то чтобы сказать эти слова, относится к вам благожелательно и это уже хорошо. Люди не всегда могут описать точно своё состояние и чувства, имею ввиду что может быть человек сам запутан в однообразных днях, быту, и у него сложности на работе или в других сферах, его мысли загружены чем-то другим, не обязательно сложностями, но стоит ли за это винить? Не говоря уже о том, что может просто не знал как сгеагировать нужным образом на чужие трудности... Как бы вы среагировали?
> Если же не оправдывать и постараться обвинить его, то да, с точки зрения гуманности он проявил эгоизм, начав говорить о своих делах, не воспринял серьёзно ваши слова, и в чём-то даже отнёсся наплевательски.
> С чем вы больше согласны?)


 Этот человек слаб, я думаю, что это сыграло свою основную роль. Я же знаю его психологические особенности, так что я даже могла это предположить. Опять же понятно было, что я не сто рублей до следующей недели занимаю, а огромный труд требуется, это не каждый может. Ну а то, что всерьез не воспринимается информация такая, так тоже объяснимо: я позитив редко когда источаю (когда открываюсь людям, конечно, так-то веселее меня не найти), ну вот снова поныла, может быть, с новыми нотками, ну так что же. Да и вообще с такой информацией как-то все сложно: сегодня на работе коллега спросила про употребление мною алкоголя (в контексте было понятно, что закидывание удочки на общение после работы), на что я честно и серьезно сказала, что я алкоголик. Сначала удивление, потом стало понятно, что она просто мне не поверила) ну а если бы поверила, то что ей, с другой стороны, с этой инфой делать.

----------


## Kales

> Зная что он такой, почему решили открыться ему?
> Вообще довольно требовательно звучит.


 Да с серьезными просьбами всегда так обстоит дело. Работают два основных пункта: 1) у человека должно быть то, что требуется (условно миллион рублей не стоит просить у бедняка, он и рад бы дать может, но вот нет у него денег); 2) должна быть определенная личная история, связь (у незнакомого опять же миллион не попросишь, ну явно не даст, просто пошлет еще, ибо я ему никто и звать меня никак). Чем сложнее проблема, тем сложнее с сочетанием этих двух пунктов. В данном случае относительно этого близкого мне человека были оба фактора, если бы не было надежды, я бы и не попросила, но вот не получилось, риск при просьбах есть всегда, ну что же, каждый сам решает..

----------


## Kales

> Мне кажется на работе делать такие признания и вообще чистосердечные признания не стоит)
> Не подумайте на пропаганду зож, но самая лучшая альтернатива алкоголю - физические нагрузки, когда вырабатывается привычка они также дают физиологические приятные ощущения, а во время занятий также уходят лишние мысли.


 У меня сейчас работа исключительно связана с физическими нагрузками. Поначалу так и было, я выматывалась ужасно, алкоголь не употребляла дней по пять-шесть, мыслей вообще никаких, кроме как о поесть и поспать. Но организм привык к нагрузкам, тело стало сильным, еще более выносливым, ушел весь ненужный жирок (его и так особо не было, но теперь вообще мышцы и только они, причем их минимум (иначе много энергии требуется для их содержания)), я могу с хорошей производительностью отработать двенадцать часов на одном пирожке и чашке кофе, эффективность тела меня саму поражает, но все снова вернулось на круги своя: мысли, алкоголь, черти что.. Ну хоть вера в безграничный возможности человека есть)

----------


## Wasted

отработать физически двенадцать часов на одном пирожке и чашке кофе — это действительно поражает!

----------


## Kales

> отработать физически двенадцать часов на одном пирожке и чашке кофе — это действительно поражает!


 Когда-то была мечта пробежать марафон и узнать, где он - предел моих возможностей, видимо, остатки здоровья и выносливости еще оттуда. Ну и главное - вес, я сейчас вешу 46 , с этим весом можно делать все, что угодно, энергии вообще не требуется. Ну, за спорт, товарищи форумчане, иык)

----------


## Wasted

Ну, марафон — ещё не предел, у нас один пробежал 500 за неделю вроде, можно поискать.
Всё-таки у женщин метаболизм более экономный, мужчина на пирожке протянул бы ноги. Вот здесь об этом хорошо написано (и вообще интересное интервью): 
https://kyky.org/hero/muzhchina-rodi...transseksualom

----------


## Kales

> Ну, марафон — ещё не предел, у нас один пробежал 500 за неделю вроде, можно поискать.
> Всё-таки у женщин метаболизм более экономный, мужчина на пирожке протянул бы ноги. Вот здесь об этом хорошо написано (и вообще интересное интервью): 
> https://kyky.org/hero/muzhchina-rodi...transseksualom


 Трансгендеры как будто две жизни проживают, знают каково быть и женщиной, и мужчиной. У меня коллега пол меняла, ну я ее уже женщиной знала, так более умной дамы в жизни не встречала, а как логично и грамотно обо всем рассуждала, восхитительно просто. Кадык вот только, ну и когда чихала, то как-то необычно было этот гром услышать из нее.

----------


## Kales

Сегодня сходила к психотерапевту-таблеточнику, естественно, мне были выписаны АД и фенозепам, что и требовалось в общем-то. Такой вопрос, мож кто знает: когда найдут в крови фенозепам, пусть и не в смертельной дозе, будут искать, где я таблетки достала? Может рецепт реализовать в соседнем городе? Не хочется подставлять врача, хоть и не испытываю нежных чувств к ней. Или я вообще заморочилась с этим вопросом?

----------


## Wasted

Феназепамом практически невозможно достигнуть су, насколько я помню, тем более что вряд ли вам выписали рецепт на тысячу таблеток. Здесь где-то была целая ветка неудачных историй, про него там вроде тоже писали.

----------


## Kales

> Феназепамом практически невозможно достигнуть су, насколько я помню, тем более что вряд ли вам выписали рецепт на тысячу таблеток. Здесь где-то была целая ветка неудачных историй, про него там вроде тоже писали.


 Он у меня по плану как вспомогательное средство.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Сегодня сходила к психотерапевту-таблеточнику, естественно, мне были выписаны АД и фенозепам, что и требовалось в общем-то. Такой вопрос, мож кто знает: когда найдут в крови фенозепам, пусть и не в смертельной дозе, будут искать, где я таблетки достала? Может рецепт реализовать в соседнем городе? Не хочется подставлять врача, хоть и не испытываю нежных чувств к ней. Или я вообще заморочилась с этим вопросом?


 Если будет малейшее подозрение на убийство, начнется доследственная проверка. Тогда да - вскрытие с токсикологической экспертизой.
Выявят феназепам - начнут копать глубже. 

Поэтому не забываем о записке с мотивами.
При таком раскладе врача дергать не будут: если показания были (а они, конечно, были), то она была обязана выписать этот препарат. То, как вы им распорядились, - это ваше дело.
Хорошенько почитайте про феназепам и *посчитайте*. Про противорвотные средства тоже обязательно почитайте.

----------


## Kales

> Если будет малейшее подозрение на убийство, начнется доследственная проверка. Тогда да - вскрытие с токсикологической экспертизой.
> Выявят феназепам - начнут копать глубже. 
> 
> Поэтому не забываем о записке с мотивами.
> При таком раскладе врача дергать не будут: если показания были (а они, конечно, были), то она была обязана выписать этот препарат. То, как вы им распорядились, - это ваше дело.
> Хорошенько почитайте про феназепам и *посчитайте*. Про противорвотные средства тоже обязательно почитайте.


 Спасибо за советы, любая допинформация мне в копилку.

----------


## Beznadyoga

У меня с феназепамом(100 штук)тоже не получилось.И с трифтазином (тоже 100 штук) не получилось.Не буду писать на чём остановил выбор сейчас(по правилам форума нельзя),но у меня вопрос:Если с алкоголем,то тоже нужны противорвотные?Как то несуразно алкоголь +противорвотное.нет?

----------


## June

> Трансгендеры как будто две жизни проживают, знают каково быть и женщиной, и мужчиной.


 По моему, они не знают ни того, ни другого.

----------


## Wasted

> По моему, они не знают ни того, ни другого.


 Вы почитайте интервью, на которое я дал ссылку. Этот транс даже двух детей осознанно родил до перехода.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> У меня с феназепамом(100 штук)тоже не получилось.И с трифтазином (тоже 100 штук) не получилось.


 Правильно. Поэтому я написал "почитайте" и "*посчитайте*".

Kales, феназепам - это далеко не лучший вариант: летальная доза довольно велика, а в 1 таблетке всего 1 мг. Ищите другие препараты.
Больше писать ничего не могу, а то тут трутся сердобольные граждане вроде Remarque etc.

----------


## June

> Вы почитайте интервью, на которое я дал ссылку. Этот транс даже двух детей осознанно родил до перехода.


 Захотела бы она переходить, если бы была настоящей женщиной? Захотел бы переходить настоящий мужчина?

----------


## Kales

> Правильно. Поэтому я написал "почитайте" и "*посчитайте*".
> 
> Kales, феназепам - это далеко не лучший вариант: летальная доза довольно велика, а в 1 таблетке всего 1 мг. Ищите другие препараты.
> Больше писать ничего не могу, а то тут трутся сердобольные граждане вроде Remarque etc.


 Феназепам, ну как я подумала (я не уверена в том, что план хорош, поэтому и интересуюсь у знающих), мне нужен как помощь отключиться, уйти в сон или бессознательное, как именно средство ухода я и не рассматривала. Перегрузка организма (беру пару допсмен на работе, моя физработа с энтузиазмом и так вымотать может, а уж уйдя на сутки вообще не проблема), бессонная ночь, алкоголь и фенозепам - далее переохлаждение, которое и сыграет основную роль. Реальный вообще план?

----------


## Kales

> У меня с феназепамом(100 штук)тоже не получилось.И с трифтазином (тоже 100 штук) не получилось.Не буду писать на чём остановил выбор сейчас(по правилам форума нельзя),но у меня вопрос:Если с алкоголем,то тоже нужны противорвотные?Как то несуразно алкоголь +противорвотное.нет?


 Если посчитать и верить информации (а именно: смертельная доза равна 0,5 мг на кг веса человека, в таблетке же 1 мг), то мне для летального исхода нужно (вес за максимум с запасом беру 50 кг) 25 таблеток что ли..ну немного так-то.. у вас была сотня таблеток и не взяло.. а последствия после передоза остались вообще?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Реальный вообще план?


 Абсолютно. При таком сценарии даже феназепам не нужен.

Еще раз подумайте о своей матери.

----------


## Wasted

План реальный, сам о таком думал. Две бутылки залпом и спать в снегу. Так вы уже выходите на финишную прямую?

----------


## Wasted

> Захотела бы она переходить, если бы была настоящей женщиной? Захотел бы переходить настоящий мужчина?


 Этот человек — мужчина по самосознанию в женском теле. В настоящем женском теле. К чему вы пытаетесь доколупаться? Он красочно описал то, что и до этого было известно: насколько физиология мужского и женского разные и насколько она влияет на мыслительные процессы в том числе. Нет никаких оснований считать это выдумкой или нерелевантным в отношении "настоящих" женщин.

----------


## Kales

> План реальный, сам о таком думал. Две бутылки залпом и спать в снегу. Так вы уже выходите на финишную прямую?


 Скорее еще вираж перед финишной прямой, но постепенно закрываю дела, разбираю все в компе и в столе, каждый день проживать все тяжелее, мысли о су не отпускают вообще. Я понимаю, что это ведь очень сложный шаг, нужно ловить момент, когда очень плохо, тогда легче сделать, потом либо подпривыкну к состоянию, либо жизнь подкинет что-то временно хорошее и это "расслабит", но потом-то все встанет снова на свои места.

----------


## Kales

> *Kales*, вы живетё не в крупном городе? Судя по описанию работа действительно каторга, другая деятельность невозможна?


 Город не миллионник, средний обычный город. Да нет, я могу сменить работу и даже пару месяцев торговалась летом с одним работодателем, но торгаш из меня так себе, на поднятие зп до приемлимого для меня уровня не пошел) ну а в своей профессии (ненужной, конечно, никому) я специалист с опытом и навыками, дешево продаваться не стала. Ну и сработало саморазрушение как обычно, нужна была работа на износ, чтобы ничего не чувствовать и не видеть, вот и выбрала то, что сейчас. Думала, ну временно, подзаработать просто, подуспокоиться и дальше с новыми силами дальше, не сработало.

----------


## Kales

> Просто то, что я вижу: вы находитесь в тяжёлом состоянии, поэтому вам тяжело видеть что может быть что-то хорошее; тяжело видеть и вы не хотите видеть. Это тяжёлое состояние, сочувствую вам.
> У вас есть возможности, большой выбор, вы понимаете что можете выбирать, и, не смотря на первое сообщение темы, в котором скорее виделось бессилие, вы знаете себе цену, всё таки не считаете себя слабым человеком, даже сейчас... смотря сколько сил вы отдаёте своей деструкции. Вы могли бы не отдавать столько сил. Отдохнуть. И двигаться дальше, в более приятном направлении.
> Вот вы упоминали интерес к физическим нагрузкам, не пробовали заниматься йогой по утрам? По-началу, может быть тяжело, но йога, медитации, спокойная обстановка - повторение по утрам может дать покой мыслям, или, по крайней мере, подтолкнуть к нему.


 Понимаете, тут все несложно, как я понимаю свою жизнь и себя. С одной стороны, я знаю себя и свои сильные стороны в плане работы, пользу, скажем так, я организациям приносила всегда, работать умею и люблю. С другой стороны, если хочешь чего-то добиться, надо уметь крутиться, либо есть жилка, либо нет. Поэтому при всех моих качествах ну не светит мне хоть какое-то подобие карьеры и нормальной зп. Ну и опять же, когда была возможность роста, были предложения от руководства идти на повышение, я всегда включала заднюю, и не из страха не справиться, а что-то внутри блокировало. Сейчас время вообще упущено, правильный путь в плане работы надо выбирать начиная с поступления в нужный вуз, ну и далее. Эта сфера для меня объективно закрыта. Какие-то сплошные противоречия во мне. Достало, в общем.

----------


## Kales

Уметь работать и уметь зарабатывать - не одно и то же. Может, где-то и совпадает, но чаще, как я вижу, нужно умение вовремя вскочить в нужный вагон, можно месяц пинать балду и плохо разбираться в сути вопроса, но в нужный момент подать голос и опля - ты на коне. Вот этой чуйки момента у меня нет ну в принципе (я не завидую тем, у кого это есть, каждому свое, что называется). Те моменты, когда были варианты развиваться и двигаться вперед, это моменты уже прошлого (всему свое время, сейчас я уже так не фигачу на работах, такого желания делать все идеально, чтоб все работало, как по часам, чтоб уставшей и довольной уходить домой, нет, я как догорающий костер что ли, знаю, что могу и умею, но не горю). Отказывалась от повышений, как я думаю, по своему обычному сценарию, который я реализую во всех сферах жизни: не умею быть счастливой, в каждой радости ищу подвох, если все налаживается - значит это надо разрушить. Устаешь вообще жить с периодами впахивания на построение чего-либо, а потом наступает период разрушения построенного.

----------


## Kales

> Не соглашусь, есть много примеров людей, которые поступали в вуз в уже зрелом возрасте, после чего успешно находили прибыльную работу. Лично я знаю много таких людей. Если бы меня заинтересовала какая-то специальность и я бы захотела работать в этом направлении, я бы снова пошла учиться.


 Я уже давненько восхищаюсь наличию жизненной энергии у вас, это что-то необычное и подозрительное, конечно.

----------


## Kales

> Это не жизненная энергия, а поиск практичных решений.
> В этой теме я два раза дала незначительные, но хорошие советы: если вам нужен человек, который будет рядом, который всегда сможет вас выслушать и с которым вы будете чувствовать себя комфортно (а вам бы это не помешало) - искать такого человека, через этот же интернет, может не сразу, но кто-то попадётся; если вы хотите избавиться от лишних мыслей, расслабиться (что является ещё более важным) - мотивируйте себя по утрам, медитируйте, занимайтесь йогой, тоже не сразу, но подобное помогает организму.
> Это лишь примеры. Проблема - решение. Решать проблемы можно многими способами.
> Рану можно перевязать, но вы хотите обрубить.


 Поняла, почему подозрительно) вы напоминаете Штольца. Гончаров с большой любовью описал Обломова, Штольца же этак нехотя из необходимости включил в роман и очень холодно к нему относился. Получился такой вроде бы положительный образ делового человека, у которого нет души, чем положительность и снималась. Мне же поначалу был непонятен этот выбор Гончарова в пользу бездеятельного Обломова, вот мозгами никак не догоняла этого, мне ближе был как раз-таки полунемец. Вот, к моему великому сожалению, я вообще никаким боком не отношусь к штольцевской породе, но всегда с большим уважением к таким людям. Кстати, свою бывшую уже любовь я все последнее время с Дорианом Греем сравнивала) может быть не только у меня возникают подобные аналогии, было бы интересно узнать.
Эх, эти раны постоянно перевязывать сил и смысла уже нет, это в двадцать пять веришь в регенерацию тканей. Порой ампутация необходима.

----------


## Kales

> *Kales*, у меня мало общего со Штольцем) Плохо помню сам роман, зарубежная литература ближе. В русской слишком всё утрировано. "Обломова" читала ещё в школьные годы и через силу.
> Я бы себя соотнесла с Мартинем Иденом, который не хочет быть Мартинем Иденом.
> А вы... пусть будет Гамлет.


 Обломов я, как есть) или Пьер Безухов периодами) 
Ну что же, ваши герои все умирают, вполне закономерно для этого форума. Хотя персонажей убивает автор, мы же справляемся сами. 
Почему не хотите быть Иденом? Плохо помню, но вроде прекрасный персонаж, вдумчивый, честный сам с собой.

----------


## Wasted

> Обломов я, как есть) или Пьер Безухов периодами) 
> Ну что же, ваши герои все умирают, вполне закономерно для этого форума. Хотя персонажей убивает автор, мы же справляемся сами. 
> Почему не хотите быть Иденом? Плохо помню, но вроде прекрасный персонаж, вдумчивый, честный сам с собой.


 Иден покончил с собой в конце романа, потому что его все задолбало.

----------


## Wasted

Насколько я помню сюжет, он долго жаждал успеха, искренне верил, что общество оценит талант, но никак не мог пробить стену. И вдруг в один день как прорвало — и он стал нарасхват, хотя в нем самом ничего не изменилось. Вот это лицемерие уничтожило его веру в людей и вообще лишило жизнь смысла. Здесь тоже похожие диагнозы встречаются.

----------


## tempo

Мне видится, что Мартин Иден достиг своих границ и, поскольку не верил в бесконечность, и поскольку достигать пришлось по колено в дерьме, и перспектива была - бесконечный повтор всего этого, решил закончить бег по кругу.

----------


## Kales

> Иден покончил с собой в конце романа, потому что его все задолбало.


 Синдром Мартина Идена - синдром задолбанного человека, неплохо) а Отелло убил жену исключительно из ревности)

----------


## Kales

> Что только не напишешь в сонном состоянии.


 Пишите-пишите, я ж почти эту фразу себе на страницу вконташке в статус добавила))

----------


## Wasted

Ну перечитайте, что ли. "Давным давно" — эти слова рефреном звучали в голове Мартина на последних страницах. Все то, что теперь так яростно публиковали, взахлёб хвалили и возносили до небес, было написано им давным давно. Он не стал другим человеком, он был все тем же Мартином Иденом, до этого прозябавшим в нищете посреди гор рукописей, которые раз за разом возвращались из всех журналов, куда он их отправлял. И вдруг поворот калейдоскопа — и он вмиг на вершине славы, купается в обожании и деньгах. Неприступная и холодная Руфь, которая прежде смотреть на него не хотела, приползла "восстановить отношения". Под влиянием мамы вроде, точно не помню. А ведь он был все такой же, как и давным давно.
Мартин разочаровался во всех идеалах, потерял всякую веру, из жизни ушел смысл. Теперь ему поставили бы диагноз "клиническая депрессия", наверное, и вытащили бы. Но в во многом автобиографическом романе Джека Лондона герой покончил с собой, не в силах вынести тяжесть бытия. Как и сам Лондон несколько позже тоже.

----------


## Wasted

Всё началось с его влюбленности в эту Руфь, которая принадлежала к высшему классу. В стремлении подняться до ее уровня он оставил прежнюю жизнь, привычки и уклад мыслей, полностью переменил себя, изучил науки, попутно начал писать и нечаянно открыл в себе талант. Но у него никак не получалось пробиться. А когда наконец он достиг своей цели, то был чудовищно разочарован: это "высшее общество" не стоило того. Руфь, оказалось, тоже. Если помните, сразу он хотел приобрести лодку и свалить к чертям на удаленный остров, но потом понял, что и там не обретёт уж покоя его мятущаяся душа. И тогда вдруг с пронзительной резкостью у него в голове всплыло окончательное решение проблемы, к которому он с облегчением и прибегнул.
Роман во многом автобиографический. Сейчас посмотрел дату выхода — на семь лет перед Су самого Лондона. Вот теперь возник вопрос: он уже тогда об этом задумывался либо собственный роман подтолкнул его к этому в тяжкий момент.

----------


## Beznadyoga

> Если посчитать и верить информации (а именно: смертельная доза равна 0,5 мг на кг веса человека, в таблетке же 1 мг), то мне для летального исхода нужно (вес за максимум с запасом беру 50 кг) 25 таблеток что ли..ну немного так-то.. у вас была сотня таблеток и не взяло.. а последствия после передоза остались вообще?


 А что тут удивительного,что не взяло?Хотя я сам после попыток удивлялся:как так -никакой реакции?после фенозепама просто уснул,а на утро проснулся (никаких последствий)и решил,что Бог не хочет моей смерти,(за чудо принял) и на время оставил попытки су..Трифтазин-редкостная психотропная дрянь,которая и в малых дозах(если пить постоянно) делает овощем,с кучей невыносимых побочных эффектов.поэтому мне казалось,что 100 таблеток вполне хватит,но на этот раз я даже не уснул,чуть-чуть поклонило ко сну и прошло.(когда выпил,сначала встревожился-реально сейчас расстанусь с жизнью,но почти сразу успокоился:Наконец то всё закончится.НЕ ЗАКОНЧИЛОСЬ,блин).и опять всё обошлось вообще без последствий.я и на этот раз(по понятным причинам) принял этот случай за чудо.может,так оно и есть.может у Бога и есть на меня какие то планы и смерть от су в них не входит.
Здесь на форуме читал,что феназепама для успеха нужно как минимум,1000 штук. Я х.з.Нашёл препапат у которого в аннотации честно написано,что 50 таблеток-летальная доза.но вкус у него отвратительный и меня сразу вырвало,но что то осталось в организме,потому что,на этот раз я отрубился на сутки,и после долго не могла восстановиться чувствительность руки,как от наркоза.а может,просто ,отлежал.Но ребята здесь правильно говорят,что как бы не было тяжело,есть способы решения самых нервзрешимых,с нашей точки зрения проблем.только я,наверно слабый духом,или просто не могу эти решения своих проблем найти.....

----------


## Beznadyoga

> *Beznadyoga*, лучше бы автор темы решила тоже перечитать какую-нибудь книгу. И вы тоже.


 В моей семье не принято было разговаривать,общаться с детьми,я после неудачных попыток переменить ситуацию,переключился на книги и перечитал всё что нашёл в доме.Так что в юном возрасте читать я любил.Жалко,что хороших книг было мало,да почти и не было,так ,ерунда всякая,за исключением одной,самой первой мной прочитанной толстой книги:"Призедент каменного острова",и продолжения -"Президент не уходит в отставку".Книга для подростка-самое то.
Сейчас как то забросил чтение.Трудно из предлагаемого на том же лит рес найти действительно стоящую книгу.А Вам какие интересны?Может ,что порекомендуете?

----------


## Kales

> А что тут удивительного,что не взяло?Хотя я сам после попыток удивлялся:как так -никакой реакции?после фенозепама просто уснул,а на утро проснулся (никаких последствий)и решил,что Бог не хочет моей смерти,(за чудо принял) и на время оставил попытки су..Трифтазин-редкостная психотропная дрянь,которая и в малых дозах(если пить постоянно) делает овощем,с кучей невыносимых побочных эффектов.поэтому мне казалось,что 100 таблеток вполне хватит,но на этот раз я даже не уснул,чуть-чуть поклонило ко сну и прошло.(когда выпил,сначала встревожился-реально сейчас расстанусь с жизнью,но почти сразу успокоился:Наконец то всё закончится.НЕ ЗАКОНЧИЛОСЬ,блин).и опять всё обошлось вообще без последствий.я и на этот раз(по понятным причинам) принял этот случай за чудо.может,так оно и есть.может у Бога и есть на меня какие то планы и смерть от су в них не входит.
> Здесь на форуме читал,что феназепама для успеха нужно как минимум,1000 штук. Я х.з.Нашёл препапат у которого в аннотации честно написано,что 50 таблеток-летальная доза.но вкус у него отвратительный и меня сразу вырвало,но что то осталось в организме,потому что,на этот раз я отрубился на сутки,и после долго не могла восстановиться чувствительность руки,как от наркоза.а может,просто ,отлежал.Но ребята здесь правильно говорят,что как бы не было тяжело,есть способы решения самых нервзрешимых,с нашей точки зрения проблем.только я,наверно слабый духом,или просто не могу эти решения своих проблем найти.....


 Так ежели сама проблема в слабости духа, то ее сложновато и решить..
Да, врут все инструкции. Я читала, что средний передоз уже имеет толпу неприятных последствий для организма вплоть до инвалидности, а тут сотня - и ничего. Ну что ж, опыт вещь нужная.

----------


## jozh

Автор, приезжайте на заработки в большой город. И деньги появятся, и опыт преодоления себя, а значит - самооценка.

----------


## Kales

> Автор, приезжайте на заработки в большой город. И деньги появятся, и опыт преодоления себя, а значит - самооценка.


 Хороший совет. Может и сняться с насиженного места, только надо силы подкопить, сейчас даже желание есть пропало, а уж поесть вкусно и много я всегда любила. Только не в крупный город..куда-нибудь на север, в снега, подальше от суеты.

----------


## Wasted

> куда-нибудь на север, в снега, подальше от суеты.


 Тоже такое желание возникало.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> куда-нибудь на север, в снега, подальше от суеты.


 На Камчатку!!
Снег с октября по июнь, лето (это когда днем + 25-30, а ночью + 10, можно даже в океане искупаться, до +12...+15 прогревается у берега) - две недели в конце июля - начале августа.
Пурги (это когда за ночь снега может выпасть по грудь или иногда выше) по 2-3 дня с ноября по апрель, из "развлечений" - проститутки и пьянство; цены в 2,5-3-4 раза выше, чем в центре, серость, грязь и полнейшее отсутствие суеты!
Из плюсов: можете в январе покушать свежей черешни по 3 000 - 4 000 руб./кг, практически в любое время года - свежей (прям только что выловленной) красной / белой рыбы (треска, палтус, камбала), посетить Ключевскую сопку и Долину гейзеров.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

А, да, забыл! Транспорт - только самолет. Стоимость билета - до Лос-Анджелеса дешевле будет.

----------


## Wasted

Фигня, самая бессуетность — в тундре. И недалеко сравнительно.

----------


## Kales

> А, да, забыл! Транспорт - только самолет. Стоимость билета - до Лос-Анджелеса дешевле будет.


 Вам нужно открывать свое рекламное агентство)) особенно про проституток и пьянство хорошо - никогда не снимала, только пила) ну и "серость, грязь и полнейшее отсутствие суеты" тоже отлично сказано) ну а так, о той же Камчатке у другого человека будет другое мнение, это ж все субъективно, кому-то неделями в лесу в палатке хорошо и никаких турций не надо.
Если же брать вариант с отъездом в крупный город ("приезжайте на заработки в большой город. И деньги появятся, и опыт преодоления себя"), то там, думаю, люди-конкуренты съедят меня за милу душу, до преодолений дело даже не дойдет. В провинции люди все-таки не такие хваткие и наученные постоянной борьбой быть ушленькими. Ну и есть у меня такая тема, что чем больше людей вокруг, тем более одинокой себя ощущаю, взять то же пространство и меньшее количество - ничего так вроде.

----------


## tempo

Kales, люди везде сейчас. Не удастся найти безлюдную глушь. А вот поиметь приключение, в ходе которого вас поимеют какие-нибудь шакалы - это запросто.
Но.
Есть такая(ое) мода/движение - жизнь в экопоселении. Собираются социопаты с остаточной ссклонностью к коллективизму, и живут типа общиной, вдали от всех. Можно, наверное, вписаться в такой коллектив, если сразу озвучить нежелание интенсивных контактов.

----------


## Игорёк

> пьет, живет вдали ото всех в селе, недавно сошелся с какой-то алкоголицей..


 Далеко не самый печальный сценарий.. Для кого-то вполне даже счастливый. 

А в целом, очень часто, корнем подобных проблем является мама.

----------


## Beznadyoga

> Необычная манера воспитания в вашей семье. Это потому что не любили детей?.


 Спасибо за вопросы!За внимание.За неравнодушие.Это очень ценно и как нельзя своевременно для меня сейчас.Как мать однажды сказала про отца:он любит нас,по своему.Он был неординарным,цельным,сильным,мужественным человеком,но он не знал,как воспитывать детей.однажды сказал:смотрите на меня и учитесь.разумно на первый взгляд,только получилось,что он как бы сказал-я умываю руки,сами учитесь,а я буду делать свои дела.Может,это было лучшее,что он был в состоянии сделатьДа ,его самого не воспитывали родители,он был байстрюком,зачатым,вне брака и отношение к нему было соответствующим.Он много трудился,обеспечивая нас.Кто я такой,чтобы осуждать его?только как исправить последствия такого "воспитания".Мать тоже внесла свою лепту проблем.Просто у неё была сильно заниженна самооценка,слишком занижена,ниже плинтуса.отец так на неё влиял,не буду распростронятся больше,скажу только,что по мнению большенства психологов,низкая самооценка родителей-причина проблем детей.и наш с братом пример яркое подтверждение тому.У него проблемы с алкоголем(бывает уходят в запой вместе с женой на месяц,другой,безпреувеличения.)удивительно,что после они отходят и какое то время работают и неплохо зарабатывают,после чего опять уходят в запой и пропивают всё заработанное.как живы ещё?чудо.Ну а у меня проблемы  посерьёзней.не хочу пока о них.как следствие мое присутствие на форуме.

----------


## Beznadyoga

Да,брату повезло чуть больше,успел жениться,родить дочь,отслужить в армии.хотя я ему не завидую и не хотел бы такой для себя участи ни за какие коврижки..)

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> *Beznadyoga*, значит примерное представление участи какую хотел бы, есть?)


 Ну, пусть даже и есть? Что с того? Мужчине, как я вижу из его постов, около 60 или за 60, может, даже хорошо за 60, а то и по 70.
Вы предлагаете ему в таком возрасте все резко изменить? Жениться, завести детей? Тут для многих и в 30-40 это серьезная проблема.

----------


## Beznadyoga

> *Beznadyoga*, значит примерное представление участи какую хотел бы, есть?)


 Откровенно говоря ясности в этом нет,пока,надеюсь.Совсем недавно мне упорно не хотелось после смерти попасть на небо и я скорее,выбрал бы сгореть в озере адского огня.почему?могу,но не стану обьяснять.да и не об этом ты интересуешься,правильно?
Ну нет у меня никаких планов на жизнь пока.блин,я в одном шаге от су был только намедни.А сегодня,после твоих вопросов много,что вспомнил из прошлого и опять мысль возникла,что после всех неимоверных усилий матери,друзей,родных ,после постоянно возносимых за меня-дурака молитв и в церкви и материнских и слез её и неустанных забот о том,чтобы я жил и повозможности счастливо,после многих счастливых событий и случаев,которые невозможно обьяснить иначе,как вмешательством высшей власти,было бы не просто черной,но чудовищно чёрной неблагодарностью, преступной беспечностью и непроходимой глупостью,самодурством упрямым,просто взять и убить себя.
Да,нет простого и легкого решения всех моих проблем,даже Бог не будет делать для меня то,что я могу и должен сделать сам.как бы ни хотелось всего здесь и сейчас,нужен труд,неустанный,ежедневный,нелегкий,нужно,да много,что нужно сделать ещё.Так,что,мерси тебе за участие,ты-настоящий друг.
Блин,а не получился ли слишком многословный пост?

----------


## Beznadyoga

> Ну, пусть даже и есть? Что с того? Мужчине, как я вижу из его постов, около 60 или за 60, может, даже хорошо за 60, а то и по 70.
> Вы предлагаете ему в таком возрасте все резко изменить? Жениться, завести детей? Тут для многих и в 30-40 это серьезная проблема.


 :-)Мне 46,извините:-)

----------


## Beznadyoga

Если честно,до сих пор чувствую себя в тупике.решения,приходящие на ум сейчас ещё нужно продумать на предмет последствий.но что то уже изменилось,что то неуловимое,но прочное и настоящее.может надежда появилась?
А может настроение ещё изменится и в колею опять?да ни хрена!поздняк отступать.осточертела эта пустая безнадега.не будет по прежнему!НОПОСАРАН.:-)

----------


## Kales

> Если честно,до сих пор чувствую себя в тупике.решения,приходящие на ум сейчас ещё нужно продумать на предмет последствий.но что то уже изменилось,что то неуловимое,но прочное и настоящее.может надежда появилась?
> А может настроение ещё изменится и в колею опять?да ни хрена!поздняк отступать.осточертела эта пустая безнадега.не будет по прежнему!НОПОСАРАН.:-)


 Очень рада за вас! Я представляю это ощущение, мне кажется, что что-то похожее я когда-то испытывала и это было обалденное ощущение! Только эту эмоцию надо подкреплять действиями, она сама по себе долго не просуществует.

----------


## Kales

> Далеко не самый печальный сценарий.. Для кого-то вполне даже счастливый. 
> 
> А в целом, очень часто, корнем подобных проблем является мама.


 Да, вы правы, моя бабушка - папина мама очень сложный человек. Один год я вынуждена была прожить вне семьи у бабушки с дедушкой, это второй класс был, так я этот год не помню, только несколько воспоминаний. Но сейчас мы много общаемся и я понимаю, что ее детство (ребенок войны) было очень тяжелым, не мне ее осуждать, обвинять за особенности характера, но повлияла она сильно. А на жизнь отца тем более, сейчас он как будто вырвался из-под ее прессинга, как мне видится.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Всю жизнь у меня есть склонность к каким-то теориям, идеям, как объяснял раньше мой психотерапевт, что мне для жизни нужна четкая структура, если она как-то нарушается, то прям все начинает в сознании рушиться. Проблемы с собой у меня были всегда, я всегда была собой недовольна, внутренняя шкала самооценки была весьма жесткой


 Просто хотел сказать, что я это хорошо понимаю. Не вините себя -- в более благоприятных условиях эти качества хорошо работают и позволяет чётко и красиво добиваться желаемого. Я знаю это по себе. 
Думаю, не вы выбирали стартовые условия и будущие препятствия. Не себя и ругать.

----------


## Kales

> Просто хотел сказать, что я это хорошо понимаю. Не вините себя -- в более благоприятных условиях эти качества хорошо работают и позволяет чётко и красиво добиваться желаемого. Я знаю это по себе. 
> Думаю, не вы выбирали стартовые условия и будущие препятствия. Не себя и ругать.


 Спасибо за поддержку. Во многом вы правы. Я пересматривала свои установки, как и когда они начали появляться, думаю, что моя ошибка состояла в излишней идеализации собственных возможностей, нельзя ставить планку, не зная при этом своих пределов и в чем выражаются потребности социума, чтоб им соответствовать, таким образом быть впереди других, хотя бы части (не надо лукавить, этого хотят многие, цель только разная, я таким образом, как видится, пыталась восполнить недостаток любви). Я хотела от себя слишком многого и верила, что если стремиться к идеалу и не давать себе поблажек, то результат будет. Завышенные ожидания, проще говоря, вкупе с огромным трудолюбием (я считала это самым главным преимуществом ошибочно) и повышенными моральными нормами должны были что-то принести, но ничего не случилось. С другой стороны, эта жесткая планка с самого детства - какой уж тут анализ себя. Ну и черт его знает, что с этим обрушившимся домом делать. По идее надо найти какую-то свою нишу в жизни, пока как в невесомости болтаюсь (можно грубее известным выражением)), но как ее найти и способ поиска непонятен.

----------


## Wasted

У меня похожая ситуация, тоже болтаюсь как хрен в проруби, но у меня есть идея, что нужно просто опустить планку, стать более пофигистом. Принимать то, что дано и что я не в силах изменить. Как-то так.

----------


## Kales

> У меня похожая ситуация, тоже болтаюсь как хрен в проруби, но у меня есть идея, что нужно просто опустить планку, стать более пофигистом. Принимать то, что дано и что я не в силах изменить. Как-то так.


 Я тоже придерживаюсь этой точки зрения, если проблема в высоте планки, то логично ее просто опустить ниже. Но если я ее опускаю, то это расценивается как прожить жизнь пустую и никчемную, а это недопустимо. Ну представить если прыжки в высоту: заявляется определенная высота, есть три попытки, не взял - вали нафиг, тебе здесь не место, а опускать ниже: так зачем вообще участвуешь тогда - вполне резонный вопрос.

----------


## Wasted

> Я тоже придерживаюсь этой точки зрения, если проблема в высоте планки, то логично ее просто опустить ниже. Но если я ее опускаю, то это расценивается как прожить жизнь пустую и никчемную, а это недопустимо. Ну представить если прыжки в высоту: заявляется определенная высота, есть три попытки, не взял - вали нафиг, тебе здесь не место, а опускать ниже: так зачем вообще участвуешь тогда - вполне резонный вопрос.


 Ну так снижать высоту нужно одновременно с изменении своего отношения к этому, иначе конечно ничего не получится.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ну так снижать высоту нужно одновременно с изменении своего отношения к этому, иначе конечно ничего не получится.


 Или повышать оную, не расчитывая на "чудесное" преодоление законов физики.... Думаю, эти варианты не противоречат друг-другу. Нужно просто сделать выбор...

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Или повышать оную, не расчитывая на "чудесное" преодоление законов физики.... Думаю, эти варианты не противоречат друг-другу. Нужно просто сделать выбор...


 "Aim high" - девиз ВВС США. На мой взгляд, один из лучших девизов в мире.

----------


## Wasted

> Или повышать оную, не расчитывая на "чудесное" преодоление законов физики.... Думаю, эти варианты не противоречат друг-другу. Нужно просто сделать выбор...


 
Не понял смысла вашей мысли, можете растолковать, пожалуйста?

----------


## Wasted

> "Aim high" - девиз ВВС США. На мой взгляд, один из лучших девизов в мире.


 
Бери ношу по себе, чтоб не падать при ходьбе — тоже прекрасный девиз!

----------


## Kales

> Ну так снижать высоту нужно одновременно с изменении своего отношения к этому, иначе конечно ничего не получится.


 А вот это всегда самая сложная часть, именно отношение к чему-либо. И просто что-то в себе поменять вообще сложно: психика как система, все взаимосвязано, меняешь одно, сразу следует изменение всего. Ну а если система жесткая (как у меня), то она не преобразуется, а просто ломается целиком. Вот как бы с этим со всем разобраться..

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Бери ношу по себе, чтоб не падать при ходьбе — тоже прекрасный девиз!


 В случае с "aim high" ("выше планку!") философия следующая. Чтобы в итоге достичь каких-то более-менее хороших результатов, надо изначально задать себе высокую цель. В процессе достижения этой цели, как правило, происходит её неизбежная корректировка вниз. Таким образом, если изначально задать себе среднюю цель, то и по итогу выйдет ниже среднего. Если же изначально поставить себе высокую (иногда недостижимую) цель, то и по итогу выйдет как минимум ВЫШЕ среднего. Как-то так.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Не понял смысла вашей мысли, можете растолковать, пожалуйста?


 Да, пожалуйста. На мой взгляд, все же, для приобретения смыслов и мотиваций планку лучше все-же повышать, но при этом стараться ставить реально достижимые результаты, а не воспарить в желаниях в "заоблачные выси". У некоторых конечно получается, но думаю это скорее исключения, а не правило.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> В случае с "aim high" ("выше планку!") философия следующая. Чтобы в итоге достичь каких-то более-менее хороших результатов, надо изначально задать себе высокую цель. В процессе достижения этой цели, как правило, происходит её неизбежная корректировка вниз. Таким образом, если изначально задать себе среднюю цель, то и по итогу выйдет ниже среднего. Если же изначально поставить себе высокую (иногда недостижимую) цель, то и по итогу выйдет как минимум ВЫШЕ среднего. Как-то так.


 Доктор, падения бывают очень болезненными, особенно для определенного психотипа. И тогда - здравствуй доктор!)

----------


## Kales

> В случае с "aim high" ("выше планку!") философия следующая. Чтобы в итоге достичь каких-то более-менее хороших результатов, надо изначально задать себе высокую цель. В процессе достижения этой цели, как правило, происходит её неизбежная корректировка вниз. Таким образом, если изначально задать себе среднюю цель, то и по итогу выйдет ниже среднего. Если же изначально поставить себе высокую (иногда недостижимую) цель, то и по итогу выйдет как минимум ВЫШЕ среднего. Как-то так.


 Теперь понятно. Да, знакомая теория, рабочая. Перед другими выглядишь героем, признание есть, это факт, часть поставленной задачи выполняется, что весьма значимо и приятно, только с частью недостижения по итогу цели (личная самооценка, ответ перед внутренним очень строгим судьей) сложно.

----------


## Kales

> Да, пожалуйста. На мой взгляд, все же, для приобретения смыслов и мотиваций планку лучше все-же повышать, но при этом стараться ставить реально достижимые результаты, а не воспарить в желаниях в "заоблачные выси". У некоторых конечно получается, но думаю это скорее исключения, а не правило.


 Вот теперь я понимаю, что не так с желаниями, почему есть их отсутствие. Ваше объяснение подтолкнуло к этому. Были определенные интересы, по каждому ставились не очень достижимые цели. Возвращаться к этим интересам и ставить достижимые цели - ну уже сложно, неприятно, поэтому просто они ликвидировались сами собой. Ну теперь зато понятно, как не убивать в себе стремление к чему-то, если вдруг оно появится.

----------


## Wasted

> А вот это всегда самая сложная часть, именно отношение к чему-либо. И просто что-то в себе поменять вообще сложно: психика как система, все взаимосвязано, меняешь одно, сразу следует изменение всего. Ну а если система жесткая (как у меня), то она не преобразуется, а просто ломается целиком. Вот как бы с этим со всем разобраться..


 И всё-таки придётся, если хотите здесь задержаться. Вам бы с какими-нибудь распиздяями сойтись потусоваться. Чтобы изжить этот комплекс отличницы и понять, что можно и просто плыть по течению.

----------


## Kales

> Вам бы с какими-нибудь распиздяями сойтись потусоваться.


 Блин, к такому жизнь меня не готовила) 
есть у меня парочка знакомых, прикольные ребята были лет десять назад, распиздяи в возрасте - это ж ахтунг асоциальные элементы. Но что-то в этом совете есть, спасибо.

----------


## Wasted

> Блин, к такому жизнь меня не готовила) 
> есть у меня парочка знакомых, прикольные ребята были лет десять назад, распиздяи в возрасте - это ж ахтунг асоциальные элементы. Но что-то в этом совете есть, спасибо.


 
Эмм, почему сразу асоциальные? Это уже другое. Распиздяй — он же экологичное существо: в чужие жизни не лезет, нос куда не просят не суёт, ну и к себе хочет такого же отношения)

----------


## Kales

> Бери ношу по себе, чтоб не падать при ходьбе — тоже прекрасный девиз!


 Подумала, какой девиз по итогу жизни у меня может быть, на ум пришло только "Сгорел сарай, гори и хата"))) 
Срочно делаю ребрендинг)

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Подумала, какой девиз по итогу жизни у меня может быть, на ум пришло только "Сгорел сарай, гори и хата"))) 
> Срочно делаю ребрендинг)


 Вот, ума не приложу, что делать - сарай сгорел, хата догорает, а крыша пока цела)))

----------


## Kales

> Вот, ума не приложу, что делать - сарай сгорел, хата догорает, а крыша пока цела)))


 Грибок какой-то получается)) ну зовите под него мышку, бабочку, зайца и остальных, на этом форуме все найдутся)))

----------


## Wasted

> Подумала, какой девиз по итогу жизни у меня может быть, на ум пришло только "Сгорел сарай, гори и хата"))) 
> Срочно делаю ребрендинг)


 Вы всё-таки максималистка!
А как насчёт обустройства рая в шалаше?)

----------


## Wasted

> Вот, ума не приложу, что делать - сарай сгорел, хата догорает, а крыша пока цела)))


 Так вы хотя бы можете осознанно сами принимать решение по поводу этой крыши, а вот моя бабушка девяноста лет физически ещё норм, а ментально уже мертва ((

----------


## Kales

> Вы всё-таки максималистка!
> А как насчёт обустройства рая в шалаше?)


 Если кругом тоже шалаши, то могу. Наш мозг работает ведь на сранениях. Грубо говоря, если мы говорим, что стол большой, то имеем в виду, что по сравнению с чем-то. Человек умный каким образом? Просто в этой соцгруппе, например, самых тупеньких, он просто тупенький, но считается уже умным. Так и с раем этим..ну если кругом дворцы и там рай, то рай в шалаше сложно построить. Человек не живет один, социальное животное ж.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Грибок какой-то получается)) ну зовите под него мышку, бабочку, зайца и остальных, на этом форуме все найдутся)))


 Эврика! - воскликнул Архимед, выпрыгивая нагишом из переполненного джакузи. Спасибо, за совет! Теперь, по крайней мере, стало понятно - как можно крышу с пользой использовать)))




> Так вы хотя бы можете осознанно сами принимать решение по поводу этой крыши, а вот моя бабушка девяноста лет физически ещё норм, а ментально уже мертва ((


 К сожалению - нет в жизни гармонии ((, что тут еще скажешь...


,

----------


## Wasted

> Если кругом тоже шалаши, то могу. Наш мозг работает ведь на сранениях. Грубо говоря, если мы говорим, что стол большой, то имеем в виду, что по сравнению с чем-то. Человек умный каким образом? Просто в этой соцгруппе, например, самых тупеньких, он просто тупенький, но считается уже умным. Так и с раем этим..ну если кругом дворцы и там рай, то рай в шалаше сложно построить. Человек не живет один, социальное животное ж.


 Значит, дело лишь в том, чтобы найти такое место, так получается? :Wink:

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Значит, дело лишь в том, чтобы найти такое место, так получается?


 Не место красит человека, а человек - место, - тихонько приговаривал Мальчиш-плохиш лопая бочку варенья и корзину печенья)

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Я хотела от себя слишком многого и верила, что если стремиться к идеалу и не давать себе поблажек, то результат будет. Завышенные ожидания, проще говоря, вкупе с огромным трудолюбием (я считала это самым главным преимуществом ошибочно) и повышенными моральными нормами должны были что-то принести, но ничего не случилось.


 


> Я тоже придерживаюсь этой точки зрения, если проблема в высоте планки, то логично ее просто опустить ниже. Но если я ее опускаю, то это расценивается как прожить жизнь пустую и никчемную, а это недопустимо. Ну представить если прыжки в высоту: заявляется определенная высота, есть три попытки, не взял - вали нафиг, тебе здесь не место, а опускать ниже: так зачем вообще участвуешь тогда - вполне резонный вопрос.


 


> Ну а если система жесткая (как у меня), то она не преобразуется, а просто ломается целиком. Вот как бы с этим со всем разобраться..


 


> Были определенные интересы, по каждому ставились не очень достижимые цели. Возвращаться к этим интересам и ставить достижимые цели - ну уже сложно, неприятно, поэтому просто они ликвидировались сами собой.


 


> Подумала, какой девиз по итогу жизни у меня может быть, на ум пришло только "Сгорел сарай, гори и хата")))


 


> Если кругом тоже шалаши, то могу. Наш мозг работает ведь на сранениях. Грубо говоря, если мы говорим, что стол большой, то имеем в виду, что по сравнению с чем-то. Человек умный каким образом? Просто в этой соцгруппе, например, самых тупеньких, он просто тупенький, но считается уже умным. Так и с раем этим..ну если кругом дворцы и там рай, то рай в шалаше сложно построить. Человек не живет один, социальное животное ж.


 Каждый раз хочется крикнуть: "Да! Именно! Вот прямо всё так и есть! Вот у меня то же самое!" Но речь не про меня, поэтому толку с этого нет.
Kales, я много времени в последний год потратил, ища людей с такими же взглядами и такой же мотивацией для су, как у меня. Надеялся найти понимание, поддержку и воспользоваться чужим опытом. И практически не находил. Что угодно есть, а людей с такой проблемой -- нет. Или они делают всё молча. 
Людей с позицией: "Я уже всё равно не достигну того уровня, которого хотелось, а поэтому играть вообще больше нет смысла" -- почти нет.
Поэтому я так думаю: не корите себя за то, что ваша проблема не решается просто. Судя по всему, с ней мало кто сталкивается, и ещё меньше находят решение. Что вовсе не значит, что его нет. 
Вот что: если я найду какое-то решение или хотя бы что-то, что позволяет легче уживаться с таким мироощущением, я обязательно поделюсь этим с вами. Тогда и толк будет.

----------


## Kales

> Поэтому я так думаю: не корите себя за то, что ваша проблема не решается просто. Судя по всему, с ней мало кто сталкивается, и ещё меньше находят решение. Что вовсе не значит, что его нет. 
> Вот что: если я найду какое-то решение или хотя бы что-то, что позволяет легче уживаться с таким мироощущением, я обязательно поделюсь этим с вами. Тогда и толк будет.


 Правильно подметили: я иногда со своими проблемами непонятными чувствую себя дурочкой просто, так вот подумаешь, ну вот что за проблема, так - ересь какая-то. 
Не хотелось бы загребать жар чужими руками, но раз своими так себе получается (хотя я стараюсь все-таки искать варианты), то что уж тут. Пожалуй, я самый искренний и верный ваш болельщик)

----------


## jozh

Эльф и Kales, ведь вы же знаете, в чем выход. Суицидное мировоззрение это только отговорка! Что значит "Я уже всё равно не достигну того уровня, которого хотелось"? Откуда вы знаете, что вам будет хотеться через 10-20-30 лет? Это самая главная тайна будущего. Т.е. все понимают, что они и все вокруг изменится, но даже примерно не представляют - насколько! Ваши страдания напоминают страдания спортсменов, пропускающих тренировку, которые рассуждают: "Победа должна прийти сама собой, а иначе это не победа". Работайте, ребята! Преодолевайте трудности. Ищите те трудности, которые при преодолении выводят вас на новый уровень. Я не зря писал про заработки в большом городе, ох не зря! Это очень, очень хорошее лекарство!

----------


## hellopeople

Kales, я вас очень понимаю.
У самого точно так же завышенные ожидания от жизни и поставленная еще в прыщавой юности цель и планка, допрыгнуть к которой я старался всеми силами. 
Тоже считал что главное поставить цель и после этого надо лишь приложить усилия и быть трудолюбивым и настойчивым и все получится.
В итоге, как оказалось, это совсем не так. Результаты, конечно, есть, но они весьма посредственные по моим меркам. Из-за этого опускаются руки делать что-либо в данном направлении дальше, особенно наблюдая за людьми, которые достигли куда большего в куда меньшие сроки. И начинаешь думать, а как? Неужели они кроме сна, еды и туалета больше ничего не делали кроме как трудились ради этой цели? Да нет, социальная жизнь получше моей, есть разные увлечения. Странно. 
Внутренний судья конечно же говорит что я недостаточно старался и просто неудачник.
Что делать с этим дальше - не знаю.
Менять цель\опускать планку - значит сломать систему жизненных ценностей и взглядов, которая выстраивалась все эти годы. Значит признаться себе в том, что ты "один из тех, кто не смог" и жить с этим всю жизнь. Конечно можно заниматься аутотренингом и попытаться убедить себя что "не очень то и хотелось", "в жизни есть масса других вещей помимо этого", но я всегда относился к такому как к самообману.

----------


## Wasted

Не надо "ломать", нужно перестраивать. Мне очень помогло осознание, что после смерти, скорее всего, не будет вообще ничего. Все, ради чего вы жили, потеряет всякое значение. А следовательно, и нечего к этому слишком серьезно относиться, живите по мере сил.

----------


## Kales

> Не надо "ломать", нужно перестраивать. Мне очень помогло осознание, что после смерти, скорее всего, не будет вообще ничего. Все, ради чего вы жили, потеряет всякое значение. А следовательно, и нечего к этому слишком серьезно относиться, живите по мере сил.


 Логично и, скорее всего, правильно. Но если бы у Кипчоге (ну и у других славных ребят, и это не только про спортсменов) был бы девиз "живите по мере сил", то мир бы стал скучнее. Наверное, я не максималистка, а романтик) Ну что ж, возможности у всех разные, тут ничего не попишешь..

----------


## Wasted

Так и я тоже романтик, но — циничный, в этом вся соль)
То есть, лучшие поползновения души одновременно могут быть рассмотрены как ничего не значащие в масштабах вечности нейронные токи жалкого тельца

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

*Kales*,

По возвращении из своей поездки, в которой я немного поработал с бессознательным, я всё чаще думаю о том, чтобы не пытаться вернуться к старому плану (в последние полгода я уже предпринял серьёзную обдуманную попытку это сделать -- это просто больше не работает) и не пытаться выстроить альтернативный план, при успешном воплощении которого я бы снова "победил" и оставил всех позади. Я думаю о том, чтобы уйти в сторону. Вообще больше не действовать в рамках концепции "гонки" и "победы".
Я всегда относился к подобной тактике как к аутотренингу и самообману, о чём хорошо сказал *hellopeople*. В последний год я много раз слышал такую рекомендацию -- и всегда плевался. Для трусов и проигравших это.
Но я больше _внутренне_ не хочу никого побеждать и заслуживать хорошее отношение к себе у самого себя и у других. Возможно, поэтому старый план и старые установки больше не работают. Это, наверное, плохо. Это очень плохо. Я никогда ничего не достигну, впустую потрачу молодость, пока у всех остальных -- саморазвитие, деньги, женщины и ворох событий каждый день. Очень плохо.
Однако ситуация выглядит так: есть моё прежнее умершее "Я", за которое я цепляюсь уже больше года, и есть -- поскольку в последний год я всё же не сидел на месте, а узнавал что-то о мире -- новое "Я", которое в принципе не хочет того, что хотело прежнее "Я", но которому я не даю даже шанса и заранее обзываю его плохим. Извиняюсь за сумбурную и пафосную подачу последней мысли. 

Основной вывод вот в чём: попытайтесь подумать и почувствовать, не появилось ли у вас за прожитые "потерянные" годы нового "Я", которое вы упорно не принимаете потому, что оно не такое, как прошлое "Я". Судя по всему, вы так же консервативны, как и я, поэтому такое вполне может быть. 
Лично меня воодушевляет вероятность, что я не плохой и проигравший, а лишь сильно изменился.

----------


## tempo

Эльф, ++

----------


## Kales

Эльф, спасибо огромное за сообщение. Самое главное, что вы достигли состояния "внутренне*не хочу никого побеждать...". Думать можно все, что угодно, а внутренняя уверенность - это круто. Про новое "я" подумалось, что, возможно, в силу своего характера я просто боюсь его как серьезных перемен, оставить прошлое по типу "все плохо, зато все знакомо". Вообще, это все про огромный труд: переосмысление себя, жизни, переоценка. Обычно уходит на это оочень много времени. Не поделитесь, как строилась работа с бессознательным? Как я понимаю, это эффективный способ. 
Интересный взгляд на проблему, даже сразу отвергать не захотелось (есть такая штука у меня: что ни предложи - сразу "нет", потом, через пару деньков, может и приму)).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Лично меня воодушевляет вероятность, что я не плохой и проигравший, а лишь сильно изменился.


 Я тоже это как-то поняла. Люди думают, что ты все та же, и пытаются взаимодействовать с тобой в привычном для них ключе. А ты уже изменилась, пережила трансформацию, о которой они даже не подозревают. Это происходит, когда твое развитие опережает их, и ты чувствуешь себя учеником 11 класса, пытающегося вести серьезный диалог с первоклашкой.

----------


## Kales

> Я тоже это как-то поняла.


 Ничто не происходит само собой и как-то. Так как я все-таки не очень представляю процесс изменения, то, может быть, вы сможете конкретнее описать? Эльф пришел через работу с бессознательным (я над этим думаю), ну и в результате "проигрыша" (для меня нет противоречия в "я не плохой и проигравший, а лишь сильно изменился": то есть сильно измениться можно как раз в результате проигрыша).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Ничто не происходит само собой и как-то. Так как я все-таки не очень представляю процесс изменения, то, может быть, вы сможете конкретнее описать? Эльф пришел через работу с бессознательным (я над этим думаю), ну и в результате "проигрыша" (для меня нет противоречия в "я не плохой и проигравший, а лишь сильно изменился": то есть сильно измениться можно как раз в результате проигрыша).


 Проигрыша? Да... Может быть. В этом есть смысл, на самом деле. Но Эльф так и не рассказал, как ему это удалось. Может, это и мне поможет.

----------


## tempo

та же аудиокнига:

Мэнсон Марк
Все хреново. Книга о надежде.
https://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5768514

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Это ст*О*ит читать или слушать?

----------


## tempo

> та же аудиокнига:
> 
> Мэнсон Марк
> Все хреново. Книга о надежде.
> https://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5768514


 Боже, какой это бред.
Надёрганные х.з. откуда общие места, поучения, слово "жопа" в каждой главке для демонстрации себя как "своего парня", плюс ложка антисоветчинки.

----------


## Beznadyoga

Тоже разочаровала  книга,хотя сначала зацепила чем то.удаляю нахрен,дабы больше не путала людей.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Начал читать, вернее, слушать. Идея первой (или вводной) главы (про поляка того), как я понял, в том, что раньше люди выживали и в более тяжелых условиях. Конечно, блять! Раньше народ без отопления и канализации жил, а еще раньше - без водопровода, а еще раньше - вообще в пещерах сидели!
И что с того? Следующую главу почти до конца дослушал и выключил: пурга конкретная.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

*Kales*, прошу прощения, снова не было доступа к форуму.




> Вообще, это все про огромный труд: переосмысление себя, жизни, переоценка. Обычно уходит на это оочень много времени. Не поделитесь, как строилась работа с бессознательным? Как я понимаю, это эффективный способ.


 Работа с бессознательным основывалась на методике, наиболее конкретным аналогом которой в психологии является имплозивная терапия, она же флудинг: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98...3%D0%B8%D1%8F)
Я работал с психотерапевтом, которого достаточно давно знал и которому доверял. Необходимо было моё личное присутствие. Во время сеансов я находился в сознании, это не гипноз, допустим.
Я приходил в кабинет, садился на стул, закрывал глаза. Психотерапевт формулировала определённые команды для мозга, например: "Постарайтесь вспомнить то, что вызывает у вас боль и страх". Постепенно в памяти начинали всплывать травмирующие воспоминания. Необязательно воспоминания последнего года, были и более ранние.
Моя задача состояла в том, чтобы фиксировать такие воспоминания и подробно описывать увиденное, а также свои мысли и чувства, психотерапевту. Боль, страх и прочие ярко выраженные отрицательные эмоции и физиологические состояния нужно переживать максимально остро, не нужно искусственно их смягчать или стесняться. 
Единичное воспоминание нужно прокручивать и проговаривать множество раз. Делается это затем, чтобы, во-первых, детализировать воспоминание и понять, что именно в нём причиняет боль, а во-вторых -- чтобы эту подавленную боль пережить и снять. 
Сеансы проводились почти каждый день в течение недели и длились долго -- от 2 до 5(!) часов. За один сеанс удавалось проработать ~4 воспоминания. Сеансы очень выматывали физически -- обычно я приходил в хостел, ужинал и валился спать.
Терапия, насколько я понимаю, преследовала две основные цели: 
1. Поискать какие-то ранние -- детские и подростковые -- воспоминания, которые могли невидимым мне образом запустить нынешнее плохое состояние;
2. Проработать собственно актуальные травмирующие воспоминания о событиях, приведших к депрессии, -- например, об операции. 
Я считаю, что обе эти цели так или иначе достигнуты. 




> Как я понимаю, это эффективный способ.


 Несмотря на предыдущую фразу -- чёрт его знает. 
Во время самих сеансов я иногда ловил себя на мысли, мол: "Что за фуфло?". И периодически сомневался, что вообще делаю всё правильно -- к примеру, я редко видел именно отчётливую "картинку" в голове, как по идее должно было быть. Делился своими сомнениями с психотерапевтом, та уверяла, что всё идёт как надо. Положился на неё. 
Я думаю, что этот механизм всё же не "фуфло" и работает хотя бы отчасти. Могу попробовать обосновать это так:
*Факт №1*: выходя из сеанса, я понимал, что говорил такие вещи и выказывал такие эмоции, которым просто-напросто не дал бы выход на уровне сознательного. Например, при первых прохождениях одного из своих травмирующих воспоминаний я орал матом страшные угрозы и жутко грохотал кулаком по столу. На уровне физиологии это тошнота, неконтролируемые слёзы. 
*Факт №2*: сильная отрицательная эмоция, заложенная в травмирующем воспоминании, действительно теряла свою силу. В дополнение к примеру выше -- к концу я описывал происходящее в воспоминании практически безучастно. И сейчас, при желании возвращаясь к этому воспоминанию, я не испытываю гнева. После выхода из сеанса происходили интерпретация и краткое обсуждение увиденного, хотя, на мой взгляд, не хватало каких-то конкретных чётких выводов. 
Сеансы длились неделю. По прошествии этой недели я однозначно чувствовал себя лучше. Конкретно: туда я ехал подавленным и мог думать только о су, а обратно возвращался приободрённым и с некоторым планом действий.
Я не думаю, что 


> переосмысление себя, жизни, переоценка


  напрямую зависели от этого способа работы с бессознательным. Да, я считаю, что проработал ряд травмирующих воспоминаний, но не знаю, насколько это было реально важно. Это скорее накопительный эффект -- я уже больше года нахожусь в пограничной ситуации, по мере сил стараюсь её исследовать и решить, что и как делать дальше. Успел многое узнать и над многим поразмыслить. А за время этой поездки прочистил голову хотя бы просто самим фактом этой поездки. И поутихла боль от воспоминаний, пожалуй.
Я бы правда хотел для удобства однозначно приписать подвижки в своём состоянии и мыслях работе с бессознательным, но я не уверен. 

Мой вывод для вас, *Kales*, таков: 
Имплозивная терапия -- однозначно не какая-то там уникальная целительная методика для нашей ситуации, которую нужно обязательно стремиться попробовать. Я бы не рекомендовал целенаправленно искать специалиста, практикующего имплозивную терапию или около того.
Я хотел копать в сторону ПТСР -- бороться с посттравматическим стрессовым расстройством https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F...82%D0%B2%D0%BE
Бонусом я получил возможность посмотреть на некоторые неочевидные связи текущего состояния со своим прошлым опытом. С этим, а также с ПТСР, имплозивная терапия, как мне показалось, справляется хорошо. Всех проблем она не решит, и все мои проблемы тоже не решила.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Ничто не происходит само собой и как-то.


 Я тоже всегда так думал. Но один человек, мнение которого я ценю, высказал мысль, что внутри меня в последний год происходят процессы изменения и научения новому, даже если я их не вижу и мне кажется, что внешне ничего не происходит. Сейчас, когда обнаружилось, что у меня могло сформироваться аж целое новое "Я", эта мысль приобретает вес. Впрочем, не то чтобы я так уж стопроцентно с этой мыслью согласен и не призываю поверить в неё кого-то ещё.




> (для меня нет противоречия в "я не плохой и проигравший, а лишь сильно изменился": то есть сильно измениться можно как раз в результате проигрыша).


 И правда. Хорошая мысль. Умеете вы спустить с небес на землю.




> Проигрыша? Да... Может быть. В этом есть смысл, на самом деле. Но Эльф так и не рассказал, как ему это удалось. Может, это и мне поможет.


 Выше постарался предельно точно описать принципы той методики, которую использовал. 
Не следует думать, что мне "это удалось". Я не обрёл просветления и всё такое. Меня по-прежнему неслабо кроет, бросает из стороны в сторону. Я очень не уверен, что принимаю верные решения, а важных решений сейчас нужно принять много. Постоянно отбрасывает назад, часто кажется, что я просто дальше еду крышей.

----------

